# So you ****ed my tester... I told ya to stop scripting shit rides for him, you went past the limit.



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Guys, I'm gonna give you a week to revert his negative balance and to save me 24 hours and the grief of making him another lyft account from which you will not see who he is anymore, I asked you to stop giving him shit, what did you do? ****ing 15 bad trips in a row, unheard off! and logically a rig, what did he do? logically counter exploit your rig so you ended up with a negative balance, your fault, charge your developer for not fixing that.

Anyways, I don't mean to sound threatening or anything, I stopped ridesharing a while ago pursuing income that would challenge your best paid top shills, **** even your devs (sc attached to see im not ****ing with you), I kept my goodbye present from being released to **** uber due to the fact it could be used on you, if you no longer are in my good graces, whats keeping me from doing it? Morals? HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA.

Anyways boys make sure homeboy can drive again and dont rig him, else within a week you enter my shit list and the shit I warned you being rideshare apocalypse starts just in time for xmas to feed your underpaid drivers.

Dr. Evil.

PS: That's 2 months of work so you can tell I dont really drive anymore.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok damnit I want my 3 minutes back for having read that word throw up....


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Boys.. i dont think you understand the predicament you are in by being on my shit list.

This year I prove there is only ONE rideshare GOD, what i'll release will top anything rideshareguy or whoever the **** explained to you, I gave GOLD on ****ing paper and record already, this isn't my first rodeo.

And that gold is coming out of your pocket =)

Damon, think really hard about your career i hold you responsible 100% for this.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Boys.. i dont think you understand the predicament you are in by being on my shit list.
> 
> This year I prove there is only ONE rideshare GOD, what i'll release will top anything rideshareguy or whoever the @@@@ explained to you, I gave GOLD on @@@@ing paper and record already, this isn't my first rodeo.
> 
> ...


Good lord put the alcohol away and go to sleep already.... I keep getting trolled into reading the replies....


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Good lord put the alcohol away and go to sleep already.... I keep getting trolled into reading the replies....


I'm not really trolling, want a mod to come here and tell you why i did not release uber's demise a month ago? (pics from chat?) It was lyft, I know what I have.... can be done on Lyft so I did not release it given they were on my good side, as of last week they stopped being on that good side.

So just sit tight son and enjoy the ride, youll soon find out how to make 30% more money from anting.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Autism detected


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Please remove all pesticides and solvents from your house. Immediately.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

WTF am I reading??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Guys, I'm gonna give you a week to revert his negative balance and to save me 24 hours and the grief of making him another lyft account from which you will not see who he is anymore, I asked you to stop giving him shit, what did you do? @@@@ing 15 bad trips in a row, unheard off! and logically a rig, what did he do? logically counter exploit your rig so you ended up with a negative balance, your fault, charge your developer for not fixing that.
> 
> Anyways, I don't mean to sound threatening or anything, I stopped ridesharing a while ago pursuing income that would challenge your best paid top shills, @@@@ even your devs (sc attached to see im not @@@@ing with you), I kept my goodbye present from being released to @@@@ uber due to the fact it could be used on you, if you no longer are in my good graces, whats keeping me from doing it? Morals? HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA.
> 
> ...


This is the textual equivalent of looking at a Picasso.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is the textual equivalent of looking at a Picasso.


Nope. Picasso paintings make sense compared to that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ozzone said:


> Nope. Picasso paintings make sense compared to that.


Maybe after a night of hitting the bong hard.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Autism detected


This is an insult to those with autism.



Ozzone said:


> Nope. Picasso paintings make sense compared to that.


Your picture makes me think of Rakos. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Da hell. Crack pipe and whisky, then go posting.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The OP is not on crack but rather plain drunk. I have an innate ability to tell what drugs people are on while posting. There's a dude on meth on here that is very smart and funny so I would never out them. But yea I know what you people are on and you can't fool me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe after a night of hitting the bong hard.
> 
> View attachment 379619


Nope.
Beautiful artwork.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The OP is not on crack but rather plain drunk. I have an innate ability to tell what drugs people are on while posting. There's a dude on meth on here that is very smart and funny so I would never out them. But yea I know what you people are on and you can't fool me.


So you were able to smell the Zoloft on me then?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> So you were able to smell the Zoloft on me then?


No because you have never been at a level of intoxicaion while posting. It's like I can't tell if someone is having a single drink while posting but I will know if they are drunk or high every single time. I can tell if people are turned up or coming down from stimulants really well also. The easiest guy to read here on the forums is @Benjamin M This guy definitely has be best drugs in his town and on UP.net.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The OP is not on crack but rather plain drunk. I have an innate ability to tell what drugs people are on while posting. There's a dude on meth on here that is very smart and funny so I would never out them. But yea I know what you people are on and you can't fool me.


You've done extensive testing with them all I'm sure.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

https://timecube.2enp.com


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> https://timecube.2enp.com


Whiskey
Tango
Foxtrot

To both the "Time Cube" and this thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nope.
> Beautiful artwork.


Nope. Nonsensical and beautiful are not mutually exclusive. It is human disposition to try to find sense in things, but this is not a prerequisite for appreciating beauty.

Example: international pop sensations The Beatles produced some beautiful songs, including the smash hit I Am The Walrus. The lyrics of this song make no sense whatsoever, but it is arguably a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Rideshare driver's final manifesto?. . . . please relent and retract, before it's too late.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If that's his final manifesto it's going to take 3 translators and a priest to tell the police what the issue was.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nope. Nonsensical and beautiful are not mutually exclusive. It is human disposition to try to find sense in things, but this is not a prerequisite for appreciating beauty.
> 
> Example: international pop sensations The Beatles produced some beautiful songs, including the smash hit I Am The Walrus. The lyrics of this song make no sense whatsoever, but it is arguably a beautiful piece of music.


If everyone agreed on everything, Earth would be a very sterile, boring place.

To each his own.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nope. Nonsensical and beautiful are not mutually exclusive. It is human disposition to try to find sense in things, but this is not a prerequisite for appreciating beauty.
> 
> Example: international pop sensations The Beatles produced some beautiful songs, including the smash hit I Am The Walrus. The lyrics of this song make no sense whatsoever, but it is arguably a beautiful piece of music.


_Sitting on a corn flake
Waiting for the van to come
Corporation T-shirt, stupid bloody Tuesday
Man you've been a naughty boy
You let your face grow long_

LSD is a hell of a drug...

Goo Goo Gah Choo!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Boys.. i dont think you understand the predicament you are in by being on my shit list.
> 
> This year I prove there is only ONE rideshare GOD, what i'll release will top anything rideshareguy or whoever the @@@@ explained to you, I gave GOLD on @@@@ing paper and record already, this isn't my first rodeo.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about, get off that meth pipe before you post comments.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Rideshare driver's final manifesto?. . . . please relent and retract, before it's too late.


Too late...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am so confused.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> If everyone agreed on everything, Earth would be a very sterile, boring place.


Clearly. But that is not related to my point, which was that I am correct. :thumbup:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Clearly. But that is not related to my point, which was that I am correct. :thumbup:


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i like ham sandwiches


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _Sitting on a corn flake
> Waiting for the van to come
> Corporation T-shirt, stupid bloody Tuesday
> Man you've been a naughty boy
> ...


Excellent song, therefore makes perfect sense, according to some.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is the textual equivalent of looking at a Picasso.


Maybe it's the ant running 
around on his face that keeps
him from telling a coherent story..


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Maybe it's the ant running
> around on his face that keeps
> him from telling a coherent story..


You're avatar looks vaguely familiar, but I can't quite place it. It's not from Gangs of New York, is it?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You're avatar looks vaguely familiar, but I can't quite place it. It's not from Gangs of New York, is it?


He was a hotel owner on deadwood
E Barnum was his name 
He was a little weasel just like us LOL


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The OP is not on crack but rather plain drunk. I have an innate ability to tell what drugs people are on while posting. There's a dude on meth on here that is very smart and funny so I would never out them. But yea I know what you people are on and you can't fool me.


Damnit Ian.... How'd you know I was on meth... Shyt and I try to hide it so well...


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

The Internet is a lonely place for attention


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bet It's almost Miller Time for OP.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Guys, I'm gonna give you a week to revert his negative balance and to save me 24 hours and the grief of making him another lyft account from which you will not see who he is anymore, I asked you to stop giving him shit, what did you do? @@@@ing 15 bad trips in a row, unheard off! and logically a rig, what did he do? logically counter exploit your rig so you ended up with a negative balance, your fault, charge your developer for not fixing that.
> 
> Anyways, I don't mean to sound threatening or anything, I stopped ridesharing a while ago pursuing income that would challenge your best paid top shills, @@@@ even your devs (sc attached to see im not @@@@ing with you), I kept my goodbye present from being released to @@@@ uber due to the fact it could be used on you, if you no longer are in my good graces, whats keeping me from doing it? Morals? HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHA.
> 
> ...


Lewis Carroll, is that you? Well, did like your Jabberocky . . .


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Hah, wow.

Not sure how many Lyft shills just jumped on this thread... but I guess we will never know how to get paid 30 cents a min on Lyft/X platform, won't we?

I might tell a mod and if he feels like it, he will tell some of those he trusts, anyways, happy anting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Boys.. i dont think you understand the predicament you are in by being on my shit list.
> 
> This year I prove there is only ONE rideshare GOD, what i'll release will top anything rideshareguy or whoever the @@@@ explained to you, I gave GOLD on @@@@ing paper and record already, this isn't my first rodeo.
> 
> ...


Careful
Or James Bond will come after you !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

More ranting from a troll that can't do anything. He threatens and threatens and never follows through. Much like my six year old.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Hah, wow.
> 
> Not sure how many Lyft shills just jumped on this thread... but I guess we will never know how to get paid 30 cents a min on Lyft/X platform, won't we?
> 
> I might tell a mod and if he feels like it, he will tell some of those he trusts, anyways, happy anting.


You can tell me, send me the info... please


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry I'm late guys, his what hurts?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Sorry I'm late guys, his what hurts?


I think an ant bit his nose ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rideshare threw him off the deep end. I'm scared i'm not far behind.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Rideshare threw him off the deep end. I'm scared i'm not far behind.


The " DEEP END " has Cookies !



Jo3030 said:


> I am so confused.


Welcome to " KAOS " Mr. Smart !


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Lyft shills


Nah dude, your post was nonsensical at best.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Hah, wow.
> 
> Not sure how many Lyft shills just jumped on this thread... but I guess we will never know how to get paid 30 cents a min on Lyft/X platform, won't we?
> 
> I might tell a mod and if he feels like it, he will tell some of those he trusts, anyways, happy anting.


Looks like someone couldn't stay away from the sauce.

Please, Dude, get over yourself. Do you really think you're the first guy to use GPS spoofing (or whatever other little petty scam you're running)? And then you go around drunk posting like a kid with a BB gun that thinks he can shoot down a B-52?

If you wanted to post your tech, you'd post it. But you won't because you know you'll get shut down in a second. Not that it's valuable to begin with.

So, go back to whatever crepuscular bar you normally loiter at and fart into your regular stool. You're not impressing anyone here.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

More gibberish from the Bug Boy.

I can't recall anything this guy has ever written that made sense.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> More ranting from a troll that can't do anything. He threatens and threatens and never follows through. Much like my six year old.


Already told a mod and if you haven't seen the method posted, I guess he's keeping it to his inner circle?

Neither Uber nor Lyft will be able to fix it for months if not a year because they lack a system to check, a system they decided not to implement due to the huge complexity and resources needed to keep it running, either way fixed or not they take a huge loss and even if they somehow manage to pull the system after a year, there are still ways to fool it.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks like someone couldn't stay away from the sauce.
> 
> Please, Dude, get over yourself. Do you really think you're the first guy to use GPS spoofing (or whatever other little petty scam you're running)? And then you go around drunk posting like a kid with a BB gun that thinks he can shoot down a B-52?
> 
> ...


I am way past GPS spoofing son... rofl, petty scam?

I am probably the only guy who can see destinations before accepting a trip because I haven't seen anyone bothering to code the exploit, I know more exploits than the trips you have anted in your entire Uber/lyft stay.

Let's see here, I:

Cannot be deactivated.
Can see trip destinations before accepting and after accepting, don't need 80% acceptance like you filthy ants.
Can edit miles.
Can double my minute time.
Do not wait in the queue, I get trips as soon as I enter the airport.
Do not enter the geofence to queue, I queue from a bar nearby, teleport to the middle of surges.

The difference between me and you son... is worlds apart.

Just a few out of the hundreds of scams/hacks/exploits I know from both companies, I made (driving) about 450 a day on X and every day, no surge, that's just driving, scam operations running I made 800 a day, did you see what I'm making on amazon in my OP? why should bother with chump change now? You had your chance boy, you blew it, you:






PS: Somewhere out there is a MOD with the bone I was about to throw at you guys and please... Lyft and Uber would love for me to post shit in details to try and fix it, I'd much rather it starts like cancer, then I might come by again and post a way to bypass their ******ed detection systems.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

So you intended to help out and share this “bone” with a couple thousand people on this forum but because 10 or so people made disparaging remarks you’re not going to now?

Right, because there is no “bone”.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

All talk no action. Just another script kiddy wanna be.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

No shills, no bonus for you this Xmas, in fact only a ton of work is coming.

I'll know when it's fixed and then comes that moment in which you won't know what to do because, lol, there aint shit you can do against something that has no cure and the backings of hundreds of hackers updating it due to demand.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I hear "blahs blahs blah" but nothing happens.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

No way in hell I'm letting this train wreck of a thread time out.








Come on OP. Don't let me down now.


----------

